# Edge power supply specs



## Ken98045

Does anyone know the power supply specs for the Edge?

Support sent me an Edge as a replacement for a dead Bolt but they didn't include a power supply. I have been trying for 10 days to get them to send me the proper power supply (they claim that the Bolt supply doesn't work). After many, many lies from customer service "supervisors" (2.5 hours worth) I have given up on them. I'll make my own, but having the specs would help.

Frankly it is criminal stupidity for Tivo to design a DVR with the same (apparently) power plug that a previous model uses but having (apparently) an incompatible electrical requirement.

Has anyone been able to get a Bolt power supply to work on the Edge?


----------



## Ken98045

Just to be clear. I do know that the Edge power requirement is 12 volt, 30 watts. The Bolt power supply is 12 volt, 36 watt so that should work. However, possibly the barrel connector is a mm different or something like that.


----------



## Dan Cour

These are the specs for my Edge OTA power adapter - 2.5 amps @ 12 Volts.


----------



## Skye

I have two extra Edge power supplies. If you pay the postage I’ll ship one to you. By the way the bolt supply works too, the barrel is just a little longer and sticks out some when plugged in.


----------



## Ken98045

I tried a Bolt power supply on the Edge. The Edge wouldn't power up. One of the "supervisors" at Tivo support said that she also tried one and it didn't work. Yes, I agree that as far as I can tell it should work. They may have just sent me a defective Edge (I suspect that they did), but I can't prove it until they get me a power supply. I thought that maybe, just maybe they were right and you can't use a Bolt power supply on the Edge, and the plug seems to fit. That would be weird because the Bolt supply is higher rated than the Edge. Once I get the power supply and it still doesn't power up I'll need to wait another week for them to replace the Edge.


----------



## Ken98045

Skye said:


> I have two extra Edge power supplies. If you pay the postage I'll ship one to you. By the way the bolt supply works too, the barrel is just a little longer and sticks out some when plugged in.


Thanks very much for the offer. However, it looks like Tivo finally (12 days late) shipped me one.


----------



## jkeese01

They sent me the Edge per FedEx (replacing Bolt) and Edge power supply per USPS. The power supply was sent by them without me requesting it. No remote, but the Bolt remote works. TiVo Slide remote works but will not sync for RF.


----------



## Nak

Same problem here. I just received an Edge--sans power adapter--as a replacement for my Bolt+ and the Edge won't power up with the Bolt Power adapter. Ken98045, did your Edge power up with the Edge power adapter?


----------



## Skye

So odd. I am on my 3rd Edge and each time they have sent me a complete new kit with Remote, Power Supply, and cables. They never want the accessories back when I return the box so I have two extra remotes and power supplies now. Not sure why they are shipping you only the box.


----------



## TallJason

Same problem here. I got shipped an Edge as a replacement for Bolt that died and the Bolt power supply will not work. I am waiting for a new power adaptor. Anyone know the exact specs(a picture of the Edge Cable Card edition?) or where I might buy another one while I wait for Tivo?


----------



## Nak

TallJason said:


> Same problem here. I got shipped an Edge as a replacement for Bolt that died and the Bolt power supply will not work. I am waiting for a new power adaptor. Anyone know the exact specs(a picture of the Edge Cable Card edition?) or where I might buy another one while I wait for Tivo?


The Power supply for my replacement Edge showed up the next business day in the mail. It didn't really matter because my replacement Edge was broken and wouldn't complete setup after I got the power supply.


----------



## brucedelta

Skye said:


> So odd. I am on my 3rd Edge and each time they have sent me a complete new kit with Remote, Power Supply, and cables. They never want the accessories back when I return the box so I have two extra remotes and power supplies now. Not sure why they are shipping you only the box.


They seem to have constantly changing forms of incompetence. They wanted to replace my Bolt with an Edge and insisted on waiting a week to ship it because renewed units were not available. I told them they should send me a new unit and it was "escalated" which I think is synonymous with ignored. The Edge does not power up with the Bolt power adapter and they claim it needs an Edge power adapter to work. I asked how they expected to replace bolts if they ship this thing with no power adapter. Tracking shows I will get it next week when they said they would ship 2 day so I get it today.
I had a loose piece rattling around in my "renewed" Edge which turned out to be a screw by the time I got it to drop out the CableCARD slot so I have doubts this thing will work when the power supply comes.
I have been a Tivo user for 20+years starting with Series 1 in 2000 and I always thought their support was good until now.


----------



## Llym

Same exact story here. They replaced a busted Bolt+ with and a renewed Edge and no power cord. The Edge won't power up. The plug seems to fit but doesn't really. 7 mins on the phone with support and they are sending a new cord. Really getting sick of replacing Bolts. Hope the Edge hard drive is more reliable.


----------



## Rick Keifer

Llym said:


> Same exact story here. They replaced a busted Bolt+ with and a renewed Edge and no power cord. The Edge won't power up. The plug seems to fit but doesn't really. 7 mins on the phone with support and they are sending a new cord. Really getting sick of replacing Bolts. Hope the Edge hard drive is more reliable.


OK so i have come up with a temp solution. I also had the issue. If you take a piece of tape and go around the recepticle end and have bothe ends of the tape secured on the top of the unit it will work. The power plug becuase it is loose has to ht the edges. They said they are getting stock in one week.


----------



## Rick Keifer

OK so i came up with an even better full time solution but may be hard to find the metal. I have a metal label maker that has metal tape with a sticky side. i just cut to shape and wraped around the post of the charger pole that goes into the hole of the tivo. In essence i just increased the girth . Oh if all things were that easy. The extra bilimeter of size has it firmly in the power hole. I image a piece of any condutive material will work. You may be able to slide a clipped piece of paper clip in. In any case since i have done that i can move it around mess with other stuff in the cabinet and dont have to worry. Just an idea!!


----------



## robingo88

I know this is an older thread but recently had my Bolt+ replaced by TiVo with a renewed Edge (they didn't ask and I'm still a bit unhappy about going from 3TB to 2TB, but I digress...)

Also didn't get the appropriate power supply and did a bit of research.

Turns out the Edge power supply has a 5.5mm OD x 2.1mm ID barrel connector while the Bolt has a 5.5mm OD x 2.5mm ID connector.

You can find 12V/3A adapters with this connector on the web (here's one for $12.99 on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y5M8Y3S/)... Just showed up and plugged it in and viola! (Cord is a little shorter than the Bolt but still reaches my outlet.)

Hope this helps someone else!


----------

